# Toilet training at night



## Longshanks (2 mo ago)

Hi guys,
Tomorrow we’re collecting little Stewie and are all very excited - it will be our first family pet.
I’ve done loads of research and can’t wait for it all to begin, but one thing I can’t seem to understand is what to do with toilet training at night?
How do I minimise the amount he goes on his bed? I’m just concerned that if he keeps going on it regularly I’m not quite sure how I’ll get it washed and dried ready for the next night!
I’ve heard to set an alarm and wake him every 4 hours. But can he really hold it in for that long at 8 weeks?
Any advice would be much appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I sleep next to my pup and take them out when they stir in the night. Chance went out once at night for about a week but then slept through the night from about 9 weeks and never spiked her bed, but was never left in her crate unattended


----------



## Lena11 (Aug 1, 2021)

I did the same as 2ndhandgal. Monty slept through the night from day 1. I asked my breeder, if I need to set an alarm and they told me best to wait until he cries, makes some noise. They were right. He slept through and never soiled on his bed. 
the breeders had a routine for the puppies that I followed quite strictly. He went to sleep at 11pm and woke up at 7am. Then went straight out to the garden with him.


----------

